# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  اضافه كردن OCX به فايل EXE

## meys34

با استفاده از روشي كه فايل Manifest رو به فايل EXE اضافه كرديم:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ighlight=style
ميشه فايل هاي DLL , OCX رو هم به برنامه مون اضافه كنيم؟؟؟ بدون اينكه اونارو در حين اجراي برنامه، توي يك فايل بنويسيم و رجيستر كنيم :متعجب: 

اگه بدونيم ويبي چه جوري اون Manifiset رو از Resource مي خونه احتمالا ميشه اين كار رو كرد.(در ضمن Type اون Resource ما عدد 24 هستش كسي ميدونه چه جوري اون رو ساختند؟)


اگه اينا نميشه، :خیلی عصبانی:  ميشه فايل Jpg رو توي برنامه لود كرد؟؟؟؟(بازم بدون اينكه در حين اجراي برنامه، توي يك فايل بنويسيم و بعد لود كنيم)

----------


## masoud.t123

سلام دوست عزیز
فکر می کنم با استفاده از فایل های خزینه .res بتوان این کار را کرد.

----------


## M 4 J 3 3 D

سلام
 بله با فايلهاي res ميشه اينكارو انجام داد
هر نوع فايلي رو ميشه در اين روش به فايل exe اضافه كرد مثلا اضافه كردن يك فايل exe به exe برنامه اصلي 
ابتدا يه پروژه اصلي رو با وي بي اجرا ميكني سپس فايلي (هر فايلي اجرايي _ ocx يا ...) كه قصد اضافه كردن اونرو داري از VB6 Resource editor ادد ميكني خوب اين از اضافه كردن . فراخواني و سورس نمونه رو هم تا چند ساعته ديگه برات مينويسم و آپ ميكنم
فعلا

----------


## M 4 J 3 3 D

اين هم سورس  همراه با comment که دیگه نتونستم از این ساده تر بنویسم
فکر کنم شما اینو برای Winscok ocx ميخاين؟ّ!!!(اگه اینطوره چرا از API استفاىه نميكنين)
البته اين راه حل هم بد نيست و بي مشكل هم نيست
به هر حال تو اين مورد هر چی که لازمه گفتم
 امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## iranmdp

دوستان عزیز این همه درد سر واسه چی ؟
شما فقط باید یا یک فایل .bat درست کنید یک از دستور کپی ocx مربوطه رو به system32 منتقل کنید وراه دیگه هم اینه که هیچ درد سری رو متحمل نشین و از فایل های ctl که همون ocx ها هستند که نیاز به اضافه شدن هیچ dll و ocx رو ندارند ، برای بدست آوردن اون ها فقط free download ctl file fo vb رو تو گوگل سرچ کنین .
اگه خواستین با bat ها کار کنین سورسش رو تو ضمیمه است :

----------


## omid_poyan

احسنت عالی بود استفاده کردم

----------


## omid_poyan

> اين هم سورس  همراه با comment که دیگه نتونستم از این ساده تر بنویسم
> فکر کنم شما اینو برای Winscok ocx ميخاين؟ّ!!!(اگه اینطوره چرا از API استفاىه نميكنين)
> البته اين راه حل هم بد نيست و بي مشكل هم نيست
> به هر حال تو اين مورد هر چی که لازمه گفتم
>  امیدوارم موفق باشید


عالی بود جواب داد
ممنون

----------

